# SAPO (re)tardiness



## KrayFish404 (29/11/17)

So everyone who may have been waiting for a package, it's going to be more late than usual.

Just received a message from JIMC:

"JIMC is currently experiencing a backlog of 4 weeks hence the delay, all incoming mail takes about a month before being processed."

This is on my query of when will I get a SA tracking number. That's 4 weeks plau my average of 32 days to fall into my hand, after it's landed in South Africa. Honestly, anything shipped from Fasttech and Gearbest is old news when it gets here. I spoke to a few mates in Germany, and Ireland. When they order from Fasttech it arrives in their hand within 8 days, free shipping same as us. 

My Christmas wish? That Gearbest and Fasttech will finally get a DHL option for us. They keep saying that DHL does not ship vape gear into our country, yet the many other places such as 3FVape and 3Avape does - as long as there's no batteries (not even in the mod, like say the iPower 200w)

I still have a package stuck in JHB, we can all see it and track it, 148 days today. SAPO just wipes their arse on my emails, same answer everytime.

I've tried speaking to Mark Barnes (CEO of SAPO), he sent his PA to answer me. Simon Lebelo's response? Laughable with:

"We are hoping things will go back to normal"

You're sitting right next to the CEO of the Post Office of South Africa, and the only thing you can do is "hope" things will get better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

According to DHL you cannot ship more than 1 item with built in battery in the same shipment unless you have some letter and the package is marked as such.


----------



## KrayFish404 (29/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> According to DHL you cannot ship more than 1 item with built in battery in the same shipment unless you have some letter and the package is marked as such.


I think DHL have a couple of valid rules, but they are applied to by the suppliers. Complicate it and the supplier will simply apply the general rule of zero tolerance.

Our customs will now charge a release fee for every package, regardless of size and value. Fasttech likes to split packages, it will be R24 each now. Plus the normal customs fees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> I think DHL have a couple of valid rules, but they are applied to by the suppliers. Complicate it and the supplier will simply apply the general rule of zero tolerance.
> 
> Our customs will now charge a release fee for every package, regardless of size and value. Fasttech likes to split packages, it will be R24 each now. Plus the normal customs fees.


Yeah just got a letter saying R24 for my stuff  The guys who buy from wish.com are gonna regret it because those guys split everything into separate packages and some items cost less than a dollar


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

DHL didn't charge me anything though. Just got some stuff yesterday using DHL with no fee


----------



## KrayFish404 (29/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> DHL didn't charge me anything though. Just got some stuff yesterday using DHL with no fee


I was lucky in that way as well, got a fairly large package from 3avape not long ago. It seems the new charge is from 1 December, somewhere else in this forum someone also mentioned this new cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> I was lucky in that way as well, got a fairly large package from 3avape not long ago. It seems the new charge is from 1 December, somewhere else in this forum someone also mentioned this new cost.


The R24 is already implemented. It's R24 for a small parcel and R48 for a larger one. I got a PO slip today with these charges

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (29/11/17)

You serious, afterwards? WTF! What a bunch of jokers.

You know what you should do now? Post the money to them, and give them my tracking number of my parcel of 148 days. Perhaps then they will move their arses

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (29/11/17)

Funny how the parcels take over a 100 days to reach you, but those letters stating you owe them R24 and other bills can reach you within 48 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> You serious, afterwards? WTF! What a bunch of jokers.
> 
> You know what you should do now? Post the money to them, and give them my tracking number of my parcel of 148 days. Perhaps then they will move their arses


Mine shipped from the US in around July and only came now. I don't know what "handling fee" they're charging for because they obviously done no work /: SA has one of the slowest PO services in the world. The guys in the US can't believe the time it takes to get to us  I think the fee has been implemented because our PO is bankrupt and this is the easiest way of making money.


----------



## KrayFish404 (29/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Funny how the parcels take over a 100 days to reach you, but those letters stating you owe them R24 and other bills can reach you within 48 hours.


Honestly, if they can just send those damn packages from 100 days ago and still charge R24 I am happy. Just send the damn things, win-win situation.

Mark Barnes is too damn busy planning SAPO to get their international banking license, which will effectively mean they will be another bank. The plan (not my assumption, the fact was published) is to handle the Gupta's billions because no other bank in the country wants that stain. You know when you go the cigarette vendor to buy some Nik Naks, you hand him a clean 20 and he gives a 10 back, one that you know slept in someone's crack last night because that's the safest place to hide something if you sleep outside? And you tell him to rather keep the change? Now those R10 notes - those are what SAPO will be dealing with. Dirty money all the way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (29/11/17)

This is one of sapo’s depots about 2 weeks ago, and that’s a weeks worth of parcels... can you imagine how kak the managers of this service are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (29/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> DHL didn't charge me anything though. Just got some stuff yesterday using DHL with no fee


Did you not even pay them postage, i recon if they did it would have included all their fees. Or am i misunderstanding your meaning?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (29/11/17)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 114803
> 
> This is one of sapo’s depots about 2 weeks ago, and that’s a weeks worth of parcels... can you imagine how kak the managers of this service are


SAPO wants to be in the business of delivering post, they must suit up. I feel sorry for the workers, they are a bunch of ants with an abducted queen. Because honestly they have no leadership, no ideas about resource management.

They should privatise the whole thing, because somewhere someone will be able to do a lot better. I mean how do you explain to a person that they should rather use the Post Office, than Courier Guy (or one of the various other places we have available)? It's the same price, the tracking system actually works (not that it have to because delivery is next day unless you stay on a plaas). Post Office takes a guaranteed more than 3 days, and mostly 6 days, and it's counter to counter which really suck - I'd rather lunch and vape than wait the queue.


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Did you not even pay them postage, i recon if they did it would have included all their fees. Or am i misunderstanding your meaning?


Only paid the shipping fee but no customs fee or the R48 fee. I don't think it's included in the price because I paid the same amount as before this R24 and R48 fee was implemented.


----------



## Raindance (29/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> Only paid the shipping fee but no customs fee or the R48 fee. I don't think it's included in the price because I paid the same amount as before this R24 and R48 fee was implemented.


Seeing DHL is taking care of the whole pick up to delivery sequence, any and all of their costs should be included in their service fee. With the exception of the taxes as these would be unknown before assesment by sars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (29/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> Yeah just got a letter saying R24 for my stuff  The guys who buy from wish.com are gonna regret it because those guys split everything into separate packages and some items cost less than a dollar



Same with Aliexpress. I wish they'd offer a shipping consolidation service, but they are afterall just a sales platform for vendors (like ebay).

Ah, well, I sits and I waits. One of the FT packages finally made it to JIMC today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

